# Kennel newbie



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've just booked Rosie into kennels for two weeks while we are on holiday at the beginning of August. I kept putting it off and putting it off, I think because I was too stressed at the thought of it - she's never been in kennels before - and we looked into a house/dog-sitter but that fell through and then my husband pointed out it is only two weeks away and everywhere will be booked up if I don't get a wriggle on!

Sure enough, the one that was recommended to me didn't have space, so I called another local one. I was a bit nervous because I always think you should go with recommendations (I found some good reviews on line, but I don't know anyone who's used them). Anyway, the woman seemed nice enough on the phone, and they had space, so I booked her in. Then I started to discuss food (I'd had to explain Natural Instinct to the other woman before she found out she had no space) and the woman cut me off and said, "Oh yes, we use Natural Instinct for our show dogs, so we have plenty of that - it's brilliant food isn't it?".

So now I am much happier! But still a bit stressed at leaving her! Kendal - tell me nice things about how much dogs love it at your kennels and how they never want to go home, please!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

did she not ask you to come up and veiw the kennels, we always like people to come up and veiw the kennels and fill out a booking form. give her a wee ring and ask if you can go up and see the place, leve rosie at home as that way you should be abble to walk freely around the kennels. 

sounds good that she can feed her raw. my work doesnt have the freezer space for raw feeding when my lot have been in i had to work it that i fed them the day they went in and they would have a day or two worth of food then wouldnt get fed on the day i was picking them up till i got them home. 

what have they asked you tro bring with her, most kennels suply their own bowls and beds but incorege owners to bring their pets bedding, make sure it is one that can fit in the washing masheen as at our place we like to freshen up the bedding before they go home as you do get a kennel smell and then if its been a miserable week, no matter how much you dry them with a towle their beds get that wet dog smell. we normaly also give our hairy dogs a bath before they go home too. 

take in a toy or two but not her full toy box they are too interested in all the comings and goings, they will normaly just pick one to mess about with.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol forgot to ad we have a number of dogs who pull their owners to the kennels and one or two who when let off the lead to jump in the boot bolt back the the kennels lol. 


she will be funny for the first day or two but she will soon settle in to the routine, same faces, walks at the same time etc. 


i bet she will be one of the favorites, we always have a fave that everyone wants to walk. at the moment it is a wee cav named Lewis who the groomer her went to before coming into the kennels put a bow in her ear hair, but the owners left it in (don't know how long for) but the day after he came in we knottiest that it had either been put in too tite of left in to long and with him shaking his head he had created a blood blister, about the size of a flying saucer sweets both thickness and dyamiter. he is going home at the end of the week and it is finaly looking better it scabbed over and has just a little bit of scab to come off now. , but we will be telling the owners to be more carfull next time as he must have been in agony.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kennels .... She will have a ball .. imagine someone like Kendal playing with her all day .. that will make it easier for you .. if you cant bare it .. the kennels that is .. bring her to me xxxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I can understand how you feel Louise, we have never used kennels before either. I went to visit one (didn't like it) and one (did like it) but in the end went with a recommendation and booked her into a farm to stay with a lady who has one elderly dog and takes 2 in - they sleep in her kitchen and she walks twice a day. Costs about the same as kennels.

Maisie's quite timid so I expect it will take her a couple of days or so to settle (I hope she does settle!).

If you visit kennels you will be able to see how happy and settled the dogs are there. And if they don't seems settled and there is a lot of barking then I'm sure you can find somewhere else.

Probably good to get them used to going somewhere while they are young.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

No, they didn't offer a visit, but that might be because of how rdiculously late I have left it! I will ask about a visit - I need to get Rosie vaccinated for Kennel Cough, so I might use that as an excuse for phoning up (just to confirm I have done it) and then ask if I can drop by. 

They did advise me to bring in whatever I felt might make Rosie feel at home. I will put her vet bed in and a coupe of toys, as you suggest.

One of the reviews on line said that their dog had been washed before he come home.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Kennels .... She will have a ball .. imagine someone like Kendal playing with her all day .. that will make it easier for you .. if you cant bare it .. the kennels that is .. bring her to me xxxx


Yes, but would you give her back at the end of my holiday? 

I like that idea though - I will pretend Kendal is at her kennels!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> i bet she will be one of the favorites, we always have a fave that everyone wants to walk. at the moment it is a wee cav named Lewis who the groomer her went to before coming into the kennels put a bow in her ear hair, but the owners left it in (don't know how long for) but the day after he came in we knottiest that it had either been put in too tite of left in to long and with him shaking his head he had created a blood blister, about the size of a flying saucer sweets both thickness and dyamiter. he is going home at the end of the week and it is finaly looking better it scabbed over and has just a little bit of scab to come off now. , but we will be telling the owners to be more carfull next time as he must have been in agony.


Oh, poor Lewis! Rosie gets a bow at the groomers, but they just put it on her collar. So sweet!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I would give her back .... ha ha ha

I did look after Eevee's mummy whilst she was pregnant .. her ownerw went on holiday ... it was such good fun, spoilt her rotten, we did miss her and totally loved her but we had Oakley and knew we would have Eevee so it wasnt so bad ....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh just as a note when you go up they will all kik off barking as they get exited at new people coming up or new dogs coming up. but when its just the staff the are generaly quiet. you do get the odd ones that lov the sound of their own voice. so dont panic to much about the barking. 


thei is a kennel smell, but what you shouldnt smell is pee or poo it shoudl just be a dog smell if you know what i mean. 


our kennels are a little on the small side as they will built before the natunal standred was issued, but the health inspecter is happy with out place as the lage dogs get the larger kennels. 


check what vacceen she needs as if she needs her kennel cough yoou need to get that atleast 2 weeks before she goes in.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I've just dropped Coco off at kennels his 7 months now. He went off with the lady no problems never even looked back at me. I did go and look round a few months ago. They said i can ring up in a couple of days to see if his alright. Might not just in case. I feel a bit lost without him now, but I've got lots to do before tomorrow.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> check what vacceen she needs as if she needs her kennel cough yoou need to get that atleast 2 weeks before she goes in.


Yeah, that was weird. The first place said to get it sometime *within *the two weeks prior to the start date, as it is a live vaccine and will run out over time. The place Rosie is in, said to get it (as nose drops) ASAP, so I am going to go and get it tomorrow.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Yeah, that was weird. The first place said to get it sometime *within *the two weeks prior to the start date, as it is a live vaccine and will run out over time. The place Rosie is in, said to get it (as nose drops) ASAP, so I am going to go and get it tomorrow.


the kennels i work at doesnt ask for it but we need to tell people that if they want to get it done it needs to be too weeks before they come in, becuase the vets in my aria keep telling them it will be fine and giving them it 2 days or so before they come in, and we have to turn them away. if we didnt we could end up starting a kc our brake and that is something we dont want, its not a big deal but a bugger to get rid of from a kennel. last year was the first time in 12 years that we had kc at the kennels, and it was all over my aria and in 2 other kennels i think as well. both dogs with the vack and without the vacc got it, but also some dogs with out the vacc and some with the vacc didnt get it. most of theas dogs were in for a long time a good couple of week right in the middle of our outbrake. can only asume they had bult up a natural imunity, one had it as a pup and was never affected by it at the kennels.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Funny you mentioned this Louise as I've been having the same dilemma as we're now planning a second week away in Spain at the end of August. I'm not keen on kennels either but then I haven't been in any around here.

I talked to friends with dogs and got a recommendation of a dog sitter who takes dogs in for holidays. I spoke to her today and she had 1 week left and that was 28aug...when we wanted...phew. She lives near me and has a Lab and two kids. I'm going to visit her home tomorrow to meet her and we're going to walk the dogs together to see how they get on. If all goes well the she'll have Obi for a week while we get some much needed sunshine! 

I'm sure Rosie will be just fine. A bit like when you drop the kids at nursery/school for the first time. You will be more upset than Rosie!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Clare, I would love to look after your baby for a week!!!!!!!!!!!! We have Weller and I am trying to convince other half to get another, it could be our practise run and convince him what a wonderful idea it would be. What do you think? Karen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well my boy is booked to go into kennels at the end of August. Never mind how he will cope without me- how am I going to cope without him?!  Actually he is going into the nursery with all the other pups and I think it's good to get them used to kennels whle they are still young.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Clare, I would love to look after your baby for a week!!!!!!!!!!!! We have Weller and I am trying to convince other half to get another, it could be our practise run and convince him what a wonderful idea it would be. What do you think? Karen x


Oh Karen wish I'd thought have of asking on here first! That's so kind of you and if I hadn't already committed to seeing this lady tomorrow then I would be taking you up on your offer. Perhaps I won't like her or the dog won't get on? lol. We need to arrange to meet up, Obi would love to meet Weller and we need to convince your hubby about no.2.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think we should arrange some sort of cockapoo-sitting circle! Like the babysitting circle my parents were part of inthe 70's! Once again, I will be very sad that there is nobody on here from near me, although not as sad as Lady Amanda.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I think we should arrange some sort of cockapoo-sitting circle! Like the babysitting circle my parents were part of inthe 70's! Once again, I will be very sad that there is nobody on here from near me, although not as sad as Lady Amanda.


Good idea! Where in Northants are you? You can't be that from me? Of course you can PM me if you don't want to tell everyone


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Northeast - we're almost warwickshire really, so quite a way away - I think apart from JDs (who are clearly a bit mental, travelling from Lincoln!!!!!!) we travelled the furthest for the PooFest.

I get really excited whenever I see a new person join and I go straight on to see their location. If anyone from near me ever joins, they're going to think I'm some kind of stalker. I'll be PMing them all the time!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I get really excited whenever I see a new person join and I go straight on to see their location. If anyone from near me ever joins, they're going to think I'm some kind of stalker. I'll be PMing them all the time!


You are funny...you need to move to Hertfordshire lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, thanks, but I'm already scarily South for me - my kids keep saying Baaaaarrrth and Sandcaaaarrstle - it's just too weird! Our plan is to move with our little English Rosie back up north of the border in 7 years or so. Hopefully somewhere on the coast so Rosie (and the others I'll have by then!) can have nice long walks on the beach.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

*Poo sitting*



weez74 said:


> I think we should arrange some sort of cockapoo-sitting circle! Like the babysitting circle my parents were part of inthe 70's! Once again, I will be very sad that there is nobody on here from near me, although not as sad as Lady Amanda.


This sounds like a brilliant idea!! We know we wouldn't be dealing with nutters, well not the dangerous kind! The dogs would be not just looked after while we were away but LOVED!! Fantastic 
I don't think We could put Weller in kennels, we wouldn't relax and have so far found a family baby sitter while we have been away but I think next time I would definately ask on here too.
Clare it was quite funny as I read your post I asked hubby if he fancied a spot of dog sitting,not surprisingly he swore and said NO WAY then I said 5 month cockerpoo looks a bit like Weller and he suddenly had a change of heart and said "it's up to you" Which is a complete and resounding YES from him I found that so funny. Think its only the money stopping him agreeing to my plan of 2 (3,4,5) cockerpoos!!!!!!!!!!
Would love to meet up for walks too anytime really St Albans only about 10/ 15 mins away x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Our plan is to move with our little English Rosie back up north of the border in 7 years or so. Hopefully somewhere on the coast so Rosie (and the others I'll have by then!) can have nice long walks on the beach.


Yay, more Scottish Cockapoos  Come to Sunny Dunny


----------

